# حل مسائل القص العام باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم أحد مواضيع دورة البرمجة الخطية باستخدام أداة solver والغاية منه إيجاد خطط القص
المثلى للمواد الخام كالصفائح المعدنية والألواح الخشبية والبلاستيكية والحجرية وقطع القماش وغيرها بمساعدة أداة solver بدلا من جداول السمبلكس العادية أو الإلكترونية كبديل أكثر فعالية وسهولة من الجداول المذكورة وخاصة إذا كان عدد متغيرات القرار كبيرا كما هو الحال في معظم البرامج الخطية العملية تلك الخطط التي يوافقها أقل هدر ممكن من هذه المواد وبالتالي تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج إلى الحد الأدنى وهذاهو الغاية الرئيسية من التخطيط وغاية الدورة هي الإدارة المثلى للموارد تلك الإدارة التي تحقق أكبر العائدات أو أقل التكاليف (الخسائر) ضمن شروط مفروضة يقتضى تحققها .
وتصادف عمليات القص في مصانع السيارات والطائرات والصواريخ والمصانع والورشات المختلفة الأخرى كمصانع الخياطة والمفروشات ...
أرجو المشاركة من الجميع لتحقيق الفائدة المتبادلة والفائدة المرجوة من هذه الدورة وجزى الله عنا كل من علمنا ويعلمنا كل الخير وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر والتقدير .
يمكن الوصول إلى ما سبق من مواضيع هذه الدورة بالبحث عن جميع مواضيع علي محمد يوسف
والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## سيد طه محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس علي و أرجو منك مزيد الأدوات المستخدمة فى مجال البرمجة بواسطة أكسيل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتوح (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين


----------



## Loverone (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,


أحسنت // مشكور جدا 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

:5: :16:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بنت عسل وكلى كسل (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم اخوي جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thaks vey much


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------

